# IP-Vergabe im Windows/Ubuntu-Netzwerk



## Precog (26. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Ich versuche hier gerade ein Netzwerk zum Laufen zu brigen und erschieße mich gleich.

Folgende Konstruktion:
Das Inetkabel ist an einen Firewall(Endian)-Rechner angeschlossen. Diese Firewall fungiert gleichzeitig als DHCP-Server. Von der Firewall gehts in einen Switch, an dem ein paar Win-XP Pc's sowie ein Ubuntu 7.1 (mit Samba) Server hängen.

Mein Problem:
Wem gebe ich welche IP? Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Ubuntu-Server eine fixe IP Adresse haben sollte. Wie ist das mit dem DHCP-Server unter einen Hut zu bringen? Das Ziel ist es, dass man sich von den Windows-Pc's aus an dem Samba-Domaincontroller des Ubuntu-Servers anmelden kann. 

Wie muss ich mein Netzwerk einrichten, damit das funktioniert?

Ich bin für jede Art von Ratschlag dankbar... Die Patrone steckt und die Trommel dreht sich schon... :/


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Russisches Roulette?
Dann hat die Antwort ja noch etwas Zeit. 

Also normalerweise sollte ein DHCP dazu in der Lage sein eine bestimmte IP fest an eine bestimmte MAC-Adresse (z.B. die vom Server) zu binden.
Somit hätte der Server immer die gleiche IP, wohingegen die Clients ihre IP trotzdem dynamisch zugewiesen bekommen.
Evtl. ist ein bestimmer IP-Adressbereich für DHCP reserviert, in dem Fall müsstest Du für den Server eine IP nehmen die ausserhalb des reservierten IP-Adressbereichs liegt.

Ob Samba mit den dynamischen IP's von den Clients klarkommt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen..... ich habe noch nie mit Samba zu tun gehabt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja eh statische IP's, macht halt einfach weniger Probleme. 
Aber dass muss jeder selbst wissen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Precog (27. Mai 2008)

jau, danke. Sicher, die feste IP Zuweisung ist kein Problem. Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich der DHCP und Samba dann hin die Haare bekommen, weil Samba ja eig kein DHCP akzeptieren würde (hat ja ne feste IP). Ich weiß auch nicht, welche Einstellungen ich noch am Samba vornehmen muss... (soll ich in die Host jeden einzelnen Rechner eintragen?!).

Ich werds auf jeden Fall mit den statischen IPs versuchen.


----------



## zerix (27. Mai 2008)

Naja, so ganz verstehe ich gerade dein Problem nicht. Warum sollte sich der DHCP mit dem Samba-Server in die Haare bekommen?

Wie Dr Dau schon sagte, kannst du per DHCP bestimmten Rechnern eine feste IP zuordnen, wenn du einfach bei dem DHCP die Mac-Adresse angibst. Der Samba-Server bekommt ja gar nicht mit, ob er die IP-Adresse per DHCP zugewiesen bekommt oder nicht.

Die Clients kannst du ruhig mit dynamischen IPs betreiben. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Precog (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich alles genauso eingestellt habe und es nicht funktioniert. Ich habe dem Samba eine feste IP gegeben, dem DHCP-Server gesagt, er soll dem Samba anhand seiner mac die gleiche feste IP zuweisen, die außerhalb des dynamischen DHCP-Bereichs liegt.

Nur finden die Workstations die Domain nicht. Auch wenn ich ihnen feste IPs gebe und den DHCP deaktiviere. Es ist zum Verzweifeln. 

Muss ich irgendwas in Richtung DNS oder Gateway unternehmen? Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wem ich welche Gateway geben muss. 

Danke für die Mühen!

//
PS: Ich kann den Samba-Server anpingen und komme auch über start>ausführen an die daraufliegenden Daten ran. Ich kann die Rechner nur nicht am Domaincontroller anmelden. Wenn ich über arbeitsplatz>computername die Einstellungen von Arbeitsgruppe nach Domain ändere und meine Domain eintrage, poppt ein Anmeldefenster auf das mich nach einem Account mit Rechten fragt. Wenn ich da allerdings meine Linux-Rootdaten eintrage, kommt eine Fehlermeldung.

Weiß irgendjemand, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## zerix (27. Mai 2008)

Also der Samba-Server dient gleichzeitig als Domain-Controller, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

MFG

Sascha


----------

